# Diff lock for Jinma 284 LE 2006



## Gerifalte

Hi all, 

This is my first posting on this forum. Glad to see there is such a good userbase for chinese tractors!

I just bought a new Jinma 284LE, model 2006 with a FEL and so far I really like it. The only complaint I have is that the paint job on the hood (glass fiber) is horrendous!!

Anyhow, I was wondering if somebody can tell me where in the is the lever to engage the differential lock. I have looked all over without luck. I read is located somewhere below the right side of the seat but the only lever I see there is the engagement for the PTO and for the hydraulics. A picture would really help if possible!

Thanks a bunch


----------



## mark777

Welcome Gerifalte!

It's not on the right side by the deck? Many are operated by the heel of your foot, and often on the right but I'm not sure about Jinma.

Hopefully someone will chime in and tell us where it is.

Mark


----------



## Gerifalte

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the welcome! 

It's indeed suposed to be on the right side of the deck, right under the seat but I just don't see it 

The user manual has a picture showing the different levels on the deck, but the print quality is so poor that I just see arrows pointing at a black blob!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Gerifalte! I was thinking the exact same thing Mark was. I will have to do some looking around and see what I can find out. I am sure Artrac will see this post and he will have the answer to your question in the mean time.


----------



## Ernie

Welcome Geriflte. It may be a lever as I have seen on some on some chinese tractors.


----------



## Gerifalte

Thanks Chief and Ernie! From what I have read it is a lever but I can't find it. I am starting to wonder if mine didn't come with the feature, or perhaps the lever is just missing in which case I would have to ask the dealer for the part...or more likely, I am just too dumb to find it! ;-)

Perhaps somebody with a JM285 or JM254 (virtually same tractor) can point me in the right direction?

Thanks again!


----------



## Live Oak

Have you called your dealer and asked him about his? Could be you are just looking in the wrong place or if you are like me, it is staring you in the face and you don't see it. I do that all the time! :argh:


----------



## Gerifalte

Yeah, that's the obvious thing to do, and I was planning to do that next. The things is that I have asked him dumb questions way too many times this week so I wanted to see if I could figure this one out before calling him again. Very nice guy anyway so I guess I am just been too cautious.

If/when I find the darn thing I will post a picture with the location so in the future other dumb people like me will be able to find it ;-)

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

I don't think this is a dumb question in the least. In fact, I think this is something the dealer should have had someone go over with you and give you a good tutuorial on switch/leverology and operations of the tractor before you took delivery of it.


----------



## Ernie

Wow what a real sense of hitting the nail on the head Chief. It seems today that once the money is seen they forget how to deliver the basics no matter if it's tractors or cars or what ever.


----------



## Live Oak

Gerifalte,

As Mark already posted from what I have been able to gather, the differential lock is approximately directly behind your right heel as you sit on the tractor. If it is not there, could be that it was missed or omitted when the dealer assembled the tractor out of the crate.


----------



## Gerifalte

Hi guys, 

I called the dealer and he told me is the lever to the right of the seat (the one I thought was for the hydraulics). Here there is a picture from an older model, but the location is the same.
http://www.iinet.com/~tractorweb/images/controls2.jpg

Chief, the dealer couldn't go over the details with me because he is Washington state and I am in Colorado! However he has answered all my questions promptly. In case anybody is interested his website is http://www.bonustractorsales.com/index.html and he is selling the JM284 for a really good price. 

Thanks to everybody for all your help!


----------



## Ernie

Gerifalte I am glad you found it so now you will be able to put it thru its paces and give us the details. Keep us informed on the new tractor.


----------



## Gerifalte

You can count on that Ernie!

I just snicked out to the tractor shed during my lunch break and tried the lever and indeed locks the differential fine. I left some pretty big skid marks when I turned with the differential locked, whereas unlocked it turns smoothly. I better remember to switch it off when/if I ride over the lawn!

I have put less than 10 hours on it so I can't give you guys a very objective opinion. Just tilled a small patch to try the tiller (Jinma too, a brand new $650 bargain!) and the 2-stage clutch, and moved compost with the loader. So far the little Chinese is behaving really well! Let me put more hours on it and I will let you know more details. 

Cheers


----------



## Gerifalte

*Another picture of the Diff lock lever*

Hi guys, 

I found this picture of exactly what I was after last week. The levers on this one look just like mine: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...234d1103282143-stuck-hill-548492-untitled.jpg

I figured it would be good to add this for future references.

Cheers


----------



## mark777

All I saw was a link to TBN and a picture of a Massey Ferguson 1500 ??

Must of missed it some how.

Mark


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *All I saw was a link to TBN and a picture of a Massey Ferguson 1500 ??
> 
> Must of missed it some how.
> 
> Mark *


Me too.  Did you post a link to the wrong image? The Massey Ferguson 1500 series is not remotely similar to your Jinma 284.


----------



## Archdean

Since MF is a brand marketed under Agco, there may be more likeness then one might first suspect as in here!! Page 8 in particular!

MF exploded view


----------



## Gerifalte

Oops, my bad! I am attaching the picture directly this time. FYI, the image came from this link: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...234d1103282143-stuck-hill-548492-untitled.jpg

I hope it works this time!

Cheers


----------



## HarryG

Welcome to the forum Gerifalte,
I've been working long days and weekends and missed your post. Congrats on your tractor. I too have a Jinma. My 2003 Jinma 224 is older than yours and lesser HP but basically the same machine. Well maybe you have the newer EPA approved engine but they are very similar. 
Yep, that the Diff lock lever in the pic. 
These are older technology machines and a little crude in some areas but great workhorses. Enjoy your toy, I mean tractor. LOL.
Regards, Harry :tractorsm


----------



## Gerifalte

Thanks HarryG!

They are indeed very similar. I started looking at the 224 when I first looked into tractors but the price difference is so little that I decided for the bigger (EPA approved) engine.

I am really enjoying my toy, that's for sure!

Cheers, G


----------

